# balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline



## Marcolino79 (15. September 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich brauche eine neue Meerforellenrute oder besser die Erste!
Bisher bin ich mit einer Balzer Naturalpower im-10 Spin 45 in 2,75m , WG 10g - 45g los. Die ist sehr hart. Die Blinker 18g fliegen schon ordentlich weit. Aber ich denke mit ner Rute die extra fürs Mefo-Fischen gemacht ist geht das Wohl noch weiter und besser!
Ich wollte eigentlich eine Balzer Alegra im-12 seatrout dyneema, da ich schon eine spin 45 dieser Serie in 2,15m habe und die super finde. Tja nur leider gibt es die nicht mehr.
Ich habe mir jetzt mal die balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline angesehen. Die sieht schon sehr geil aus, aber ist sie das auch?
Ich habe mich für das 3,05m Modell entschieden! Sie wiegt 215g. Die Naturalpower die ich zur zeit benutze wiegt 210g.
Was meint ihr? Wer hat Erfahrungen mit der balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline
Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe.

MfG Marco


----------



## woern1 (15. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Ich hab' keine Erfahrung mit den von dir genannten Modellen, wollte aber folgendes anmerken:

Welche Blinker willst du fischen (Gewicht), welche Schnur (Monofil oder geflochtene) --> da kommts schon sehr auf die Aktion bzw. den Blank an (eher weich/parabolisch oder straff), welche Rolle fischst du an der Rute? --> reicht ne 2500er oder 3000er oder hängst du dir ne 4000er dran?
Und Gewicht der Rute ist nicht alles, es kommt schon auch auf die Balance mit der Rolle an......

Am Besten mal drüber grübeln....

werner


----------



## Marcolino79 (15. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Ok ich habe an den anderen Ruten eine Shimano alivio 2500 sfb mit ner geflochtenen spiderwire invisibraid. Die wollte ich weiter benutzen!
So jetzt sagt ihr bestimmt was für ne Mist Rolle! Perücken usw!
Ich Fische die Rollen jetzt teilweise über 3 Jahre und die funktionieren! Spüle sie aber auch nach jedem Gebrauch mit Süßwasser auch die Ruten werden immer abgespült!
Ich bin von einer Aussage, die ich mal gelesen habe geprägt worden!
"alle Rollen die zum meergorellen angeln benutzt werden haben eins gemeinsam! Sie gehen alle irgendwann kaputt!"
Naja und ne 25€ alivio tut da nicht so weh!
Blinker benutze ich den stripper in 15g spöket 18g Thor 16 dann habe den whitch in 12g und etwas über 20g und den gladsax 18g also kann man sagen weit über 20g komme ich nicht! Am liebsten nehme ich Dinger von 15g bis 20g!
Wie meinst du das mit der Balance? Meinst du das die lange Rute dann nicht so nach vorne kippt wenn ich ne schwere Rolle habe?


----------



## rudini (15. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Moin..für Deine Ködergewichte wäre eine Rute um die 3Meter und WG bis 20g ja ausreichend...die Kathago ist etwas zu straff für kleiner Blinker...die dann dementsprechend nicht ganz so weit fliegen wie mit ner Rute die weniger WG hat!

Allerdings ,wenn Du auch mal bei ordentlich Wind angeln möchtest ,wirst Du eh schwerere Blinker bevorzugen ,um überhaupt unter der Welle zu bleiben und einigermaßen weit werfen zu können...
Von daher ist die Kathago schon okay...denn sie wird Deine leichten,wie auch schwerere Binker schon ordentlich werfen!
Alternative oder bestmögliche Kombination besteht dann natürlich aus zwei Ruten mit eben unterschiedlichen WG!

Zum Thema mit dem Ausgleichen(Kopflast) durch eine schwerere Rolle..weit verbreiteter Irrglaube!!
Der Drehpunkt um das Gewicht sitzt am Rollenfuß um den Griff und hat somit keine Auswirkungen auf die Balance!
Um Kopflastigkeit entgegenzuwirken ,kannst Du mit Ausgleichsgewichten am Griffende arbeiten!

LG#h


----------



## Marcolino79 (15. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Ok dann kann ich mir das Teil ja kaufen! Was ist denn schlimmer kopflast oder gesammt Gewicht?
Hat schon mal jemand mit ausgleichsgewichten gearbeitet?


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*



Marcolino79 schrieb:


> Ok dann kann ich mir das Teil ja kaufen! Was ist denn schlimmer kopflast oder gesammt Gewicht?
> *Hat schon mal jemand mit ausgleichsgewichten gearbeitet?*





Hallo Marcolino,#h

auch wenn du noch recht neu in Board bist, versuche mal über die "Suchfunktion" dich in dieses Thema rein zu lesen.
Da gibt es Infos ohne Ende.:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Glaub das die Kopflastigkeit auch überbewertet wird. Ich fische ne 3,4m Spinnrute (Gewicht 155 Gramm) mit einer 230 Gramm Rolle. Ausserem ist die Rute im "Japanstyle" und hat dementsprechend einen kurzen Griff. Natürlich ist diese Kombo leicht Kopflastig. Stört mich aber nicht.

Solange die Kopflastigkeit nicht zu groß ist, würd ich das nicht so beachten. Und sich eine 200 Gramm Rute kaufen, eine 300 gramm Rolle drunterschaurben und dann noch 50 Gramm, oder mehr, Kontergewicht...naja, wers mag 

Kannst du dir aussuchen, welche Körperregion du mehr belasten möchtest. Starke Kopflastigkeit kann auf den unteren Rücken gehen, bzw. die Muskeln in der Region müssen mehr arbeiten. Bei schweren Ruten sind halt Bizeps und Nackenmuskeln (beim Watangeln mit angehobenen Armen) die leidtragenden


----------



## Marcolino79 (15. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Welche Kombo würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Kommt auf die Preisregion an. Aber das wird wahrscheinlich nicht zielführend sein. Sie soll ja dir gefallen, und nicht mir 

Es gibt im unteren und mittleren Preissegment viele Ruten, die ähnliche  Daten aufweisen. Die Spreu vom Weizen trennt sich dann erst, wenn ein  paar hunderter mehr auf den Tisch gelegt werden.

Wenn du mit dem Rutenmodell und ähnlichen aus der Serie zufrieden bist, dann würde ich dabei bleiben! Wenn du dich schon daran gewöhnt hast, dann ist das doch in ordnung. Kannst du die Rute irgendwo besichtigen?
Wenn ja, dann geh zu dem Laden, schraub deine Rolle drunter und schau, wie es dir gefällt und wie es in der Hand liegt.


----------



## Marcolino79 (16. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

As ist ein guter plan! Das mache ich! Danke erstmal! Aber so richtig erfahrung mit der Rute hat keiner oder? Oder kennt vielleicht jemand einen der die hat?


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Erfahrungen und Meinungen sind bei Ruten immer so eine Sache.

Ich glaube, das die vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis echt gut ist.
Trotzdem würd ich sie nicht fischen wollen, weil mir der Griff schon zu lang und zu dick ist 

So finden dann einige eine Rute klasse und andere hassen sie...

Wie gesagt, schau sie dir an und bild dir deine Meinung. Bin zwar kein Balzer Fan, aber so schlecht wird die schon nicht sein. Von wegen Brüchen und Performance usw.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072

Kannst dir auch Anregungen aus diesem Thread holen. Hier posten viele Forenmitglieder ihr Gerät zum Mefo Angeln. Es ist fast alles vorhanden, was der Spinnruten und Spinnrollen Markt so hergiebt...


----------



## rudini (16. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Ich hab noch ne Balzer Alegra Seatrout Dyneema 3,05 8-36g WG rumstehen ,als Ersatzrute und die is gar nicht so schlecht...perfekt für Köder von 15g-25g aber auch 30Grämmer gehen noch gut!

Ansonsten hab ich noch ne Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum ,welche 20-30Grammer super gen Horizont feuert!

Und meine Lieblinge Aspire BX 300M und Aspire BX 300ML..die ich absolute Weltklasse finde!

Leider ist die Aspire 300M im Handteil gebrochen...falls jemand also noch eins überhat ? PM an mich!!!

Geh wirklich am besten in Laden und nimm Deine Rolle mit...und vll noch n wirklich gut sortierter Laden ,wie Moritz o.ä.!
Frag nach ner ordentlichen MefoSpinne passend für Deine Angelei und Rolle und dann wird Dir geholfen!!
Ich hatte meine Fenwick bei Moritz für 159Eur geschossen..da kann man nicht meckern und irgendwelche Ruten sind da immer im Angebot!
Man kann die auch anmailen und die antworten sehr schnell..so kannst Du nach bestimmten ,für Dich interessanten Ruten und ihren Preisen fragen!

Falls Du widererwartend nicht glücklich wirst ,PM an mich und vll krieg ichs organisiert(bin noch ne Weile im Ausland)Dir die Balzer Dyneema für ein geringes Entgelt zusenden zu lassen!

LG|wavey:


----------



## sMaXx (17. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

also ich fische die rute jetzt nen knappen monat und bin voll und ganz zufrieden (das 3.05er modell) !


----------



## Marcolino79 (19. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Hallo, ja mit dem 3,05 Modell liebäugele ich auch! Und die Köder fliegen ordentlich weit? Und wie ist das mit der Ermüdung? Bekommt man lange arme oder Rückenschmerzen?


----------



## sMaXx (19. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

ich benutze sie zwar im moment nur zum spinnfischen für hecht auf grund der guten aktion und meiner mefoflaute aber die wobbler fliegen wie ne 1 (ab 8g ...) und ich sowie die rute zeigen keinen keine ermüdungserscheinungen UND sie sieht verdammt gut aus, kannst sie auch aufhängen


----------



## Maik-FL (20. September 2012)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Die Rute sieht wirklich genial aus und auch ich bin am Überlegen mir das gute Stück in 3.35m zuzulegen.

Kann vielleicht jemand etwas zum max. Wurfgewicht, der Griffdicke/Stärke und der Aktion der Rute sagen?

Ich mag eher härtere Ruten und bevorzuge ein möglichst "dickes" Griffstück, einfach weil ich große Hände habe... .

Momentan schwanke ich zwischen der Balzer und einer Shimano Speedmaster AX 330H (20-50g)

Gruß Maik


----------



## Barschbohne (9. März 2015)

*AW: balzer im-12 karthago seatrout ironline*

Moin,

Ich weis dass hier 2012 das letze mal was geschrieben wurde aber vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand weiterhelfen. Mir ist nämlich das Spitzen Teil der Rute zu Bruch gegangen. Wenn jemand es noch besitzt und verkaufen möchte, bitte ich um eine PN.


----------

